

Ask HN: Can someone explain User lifetime analytics and stats - kinnth

I work in the gaming sector where we have many user who login to our app daily.  I am familiar with MAU and DAU but I would like better info on other interesting stat's or indicies that will help me read into the app usage itself.
======
kinnth
Well our company is really interested in retention and trying to encourage
users who download the app to keep the app on their phone and to open the app
more regularly. I have been reading a lot about retention and there doesn't
seem to be a definitive formula, what would you guys use?

------
nibo
Yes, it really depends on your goals. Maybe this can help?
[http://thinkvitamin.com/business/how-to-track-six-key-
metric...](http://thinkvitamin.com/business/how-to-track-six-key-metrics-for-
your-web-app/)

------
darkxanthos
It completely depends on what your company's goals are.

As an example, my company's goals revolve around getting users to come back at
least once a month.

Have a talk with a more biz oriented person at your company.

